# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  simplemachines

## andreyacid

SMF Рекомендую - хороший форум с поддержкой
http://www.simplemachines.org/
http://www.simplemachines.ru/

----------


## nitro80

Суперовый форум, использую в своих проектах только его

----------

